# Test of Hex-logic pad on D.A



## Jan thomsen (Apr 3, 2012)

have you any test of Chemical Guys-Hex-Logic Pad a Dual action machine ?


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Have a look at the CG videos on youtube. Apart from that I think it's a common pad to be used on a DA. Are you concerned about doing it?


----------



## Jan thomsen (Apr 3, 2012)

no, I just wanted to see if he has made ​​testing of Hex, and whether it is a good polishing pad to a DA machine


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

They are great pads to use on a DA. I use nothing else. It's a brilliant combination combined with Megs 105 and 205.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

As Stevesuds and Bluberry have both said the Hex-Logic pad is a *very* popular choice of pad for a DA machine. :buffer:

The pad construction seems ideally suited to the hard time a DA will give it and they have great durability compared with some other pads (3M for example). :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

IMO the HEX pads are best comination for a DA :thumb:

Scholl Conecpts polishes for me


----------



## mgkars (Dec 17, 2011)

Hex pads are awsome


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Got the Hex pads with my DA and they are spot on


----------



## mgkars (Dec 17, 2011)

Even the hex spot pads are great too Definetly a must for the tight spots


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I started with Hex on a DA, and kept using them once I moved to rotary, can't fault them in any way


----------



## aimyv6 (Jul 17, 2011)

I've just recieved my 4" hexlogic spot pads,they look spot on lol! Looking forward to trying them with my PB Ssr polishes


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Jan thomsen said:


> have you any test of Chemical Guys-Hex-Logic Pad a Dual action machine ?


Sorry, just found this thread. Autogeek carries a huge selection of CG products but we don't carry their pads.

I've had a few in my life, I don't have anything against them but I will say when it comes to foam I'm a Flat Pad kind of guy...


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Erm, aren't CG a Warner Chemicals brand and hex logics should be made by BuffNShine, like Uber line, etc. So still a very popular foam and proven combo. I guess everyone in the UK use 5.5" HexLogics but not 6.5". I don't think I saw the bigger pads much.


----------

